# Probleme Obligé de faire RESET PMU pour allumer powerbook



## KLYKLO (8 Juin 2010)

Bonjour Je suis suis nouveau sur le forum et j ai besoin de votre aide

J ai un Powerbook G4 qui deconne grave

Il ne demarre qu apres un RESET PMU (debrancher batterie et secteur puis 5 secondes sur le bouton marche)
je suis obligé de faire cette manipulation a chaque fois que je veux mettre l ordi en marche

de plus mon mac s eteinds tout seul tres regulierement, la petite lumiere blanche indique qu il est en mode veille mais impossible dans sortir je dois toujours faire un RESET PMU.

J ai lu plein de choses sur le sujet sans trouver de solution

Est ce que quelqu un peut m aider
merci à vous
K.


----------

